# What are the best One or Two knob Goodizer plugins?



## CatComposer (Jun 15, 2021)

By Goodizer, I mean (humorously) a plugin that mysteriously makes a track sound better!

I recently discovered Fresh Air by Slate Digital and am surprised by how well it brings out clarity of instruments and vocals.

I found a bunch of Goodizer plugins by Waves like Piano Centric,
and wonder how many of you guys actually use them?

Do you prefer the one-knob simplicity and convenience, or would you rather line up a bunch of regular effects like compression, saturation etc and spend more time tweaking those?
Since I haven't done any formal audio engineering training, some plugins have too many knobs that I don't understand, and I'm thinking the simpler ones might be better for me.

In any case, I would like to know what are the best Goodizer plugins (especially the free ones).


----------



## YaniDee (Jun 15, 2021)

FL Studio (all versions) actually has a one knob plugin called "Soundgoodizer" that does a great job.
But, you have to buy the Daw to get it.
You can get this, name your own price down to 10$. In simple mode, you can just choose a preset.





RICH Mastering Plugin | 2getheraudio | Music Production Software


RICH audio mastering software uses a proprietary progressive tone correction algorithm to give your music professional sounding results. Pay-What-You-Want. Free Trial.




www.2getheraudio.com




​


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 15, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> FL Studio (all versions) actually has a one knob plugin called "Soundgoodizer" that does a great job.
> ​


Yes, I have heard of that.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 15, 2021)

Hornet ThirtyOne Mk2 with AutoEQ enabled.


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 16, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Hornet ThirtyOne Mk2 with AutoEQ enabled.


Looks interesting!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 16, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Hornet ThirtyOne Mk2 with AutoEQ enabled.


+1


----------



## tomosane (Jun 16, 2021)

Klanghelm


Klanghelm audio plugins (VST, VST3, AU, AAX)




klanghelm.com


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 16, 2021)

MixCentric by Waves delivers instant satisfaction as you start turning the knob. It's pretty amazing - I've yet to encounter another plugin that can impart such a dramatic positive effect on a mix. It's geared towards pop/rock type genres, so orchestral or pure acoustic music doesn't really benefit from it.

You also need to be careful not to overdo it, because it can quickly make a track sound heavily overcompressed. In fact, I eventually stopped using it because of this. But still, it's pretty remarkable how it can transform even a bad mix into something that sounds fairly polished.


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 16, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> MixCentric by Waves delivers instant satisfaction as you start turning the knob. It's pretty amazing - I've yet to encounter another plugin that can impart such a dramatic positive effect on a mix. It's geared towards pop/rock type genres, so orchestral or pure acoustic music doesn't really benefit from it.
> 
> You also need to be careful not to overdo it, because it can quickly make a track sound heavily overcompressed. In fact, I eventually stopped using it because of this. But still, it's pretty remarkable how it can transform even a bad mix into something that sounds fairly polished.


Cool. So its mostly just a compressor or does it have other effects?


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 16, 2021)

Softube Drawmer S73 : choose a preset, adjust dry/wet and you’re done.


----------



## marius_dm (Jun 16, 2021)

soundtheory gullfoss


----------



## brett (Jun 16, 2021)

marius_dm said:


> soundtheory gullfoss


Agree 100%


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 16, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> Cool. So its mostly just a compressor or does it have other effects?


It's much more than a compressor. It alters the overall tonal balance plus does other stuff to enhance the sound (most likely saturation). Supposedly, as you increase the dial, it engages additional processing, the most prominent being compression.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 16, 2021)

BTW, if you're going to consider Gulfoss, you should also check out Voxengo's TEOTE. Both are good, and pretty much do the same thing, but TEOTE is easier to use in many ways (even tho it has more knobs than Gulfoss), and is more consistent than Gulfoss.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 16, 2021)

OTT of course.

Sausage fattener would be another.

As mentioned above, Gullfoss is great. It's not quite 1 knob, but close enough.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jun 16, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> OTT of course.


OTT is an acronym for ??


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 16, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> OTT is an acronym for ??


That is the full name. 
It was a preset in a multi band compressor in Ableton Live, but people loved it so much, that Xfer decided to make a free version.








OTT by Xfer Records - Plugins (VST, AU) | Splice


Get OTT by Xfer Records and learn how to use the plugin with Ableton Live, Logic, GarageBand, and FL Studio for free.




splice.com


----------



## Lukegilson (Jun 16, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> OTT is an acronym for ??


Over the top


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 16, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> BTW, if you're going to consider Gulfoss, you should also check out Voxengo's TEOTE. Both are good, and pretty much do the same thing, but TEOTE is easier to use in many ways (even tho it has more knobs than Gulfoss), and is more consistent than Gulfoss.


TEOTE has many more than one knob but it is absolutely brilliant. (I didn't like what Gullfoss did at all by comparison when I demo'd it.)


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 16, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> TEOTE has many more than one knob but it is absolutely brilliant. (I didn't like what Gullfoss did at all by comparison when I demo'd it.)


Maybe I'm not using it optimally, but when I'm ready to render a master, TEOTE is first in line on my mix bus (followed by compression, saturation, limiter). I just use the Rebalance Controlled preset and adjust the FX (mix) knob to taste. The results always sound great. Occasionally I'll need to use the Apply To Range controls to constrain TEOTE's scope, but mostly I'm just tweaking the FX knob only.

I'm sure there are more sophisticated ways of using TEOTE, but so far, I'm very happy with the results of my minimal approach


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 16, 2021)

You may have a look at this one made by Klevgrand.
Luxe


----------



## jamieboo (Jun 17, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Hornet ThirtyOne Mk2 with AutoEQ enabled.


Very curious about this. Is the AutoEQ useful for VI orchestral music or is it a better fit for a more hybrid/processed sound?
I do traditional dense orchestral stuff and have never been great at EQing, so any help would be good!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

R. Soul said:


> OTT of course.


Not one-knob, but still a great plugin


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Not one-knob, but still a great plugin


You only need to use one - Depth


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 17, 2021)

jamieboo said:


> Very curious about this. Is the AutoEQ useful for VI orchestral music or is it a better fit for a more hybrid/processed sound?
> I do traditional dense orchestral stuff and have never been great at EQing, so any help would be good!


It works on just about everything in every genre. Instrument tracks, busses, mix/master bus, etc.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 17, 2021)

Sonnox Inflator

JST Clip is a fantastic one knob clipper

oeksound Soothe2 you only really need to mess with a couple controls to remove unwanted resonances or harshness 

iZotope Neutron Sculptor plays in the same areas as TEOTE and Gullfoss though it was designed for individual tracks. I sometimes like the Low Strings profile (for both low and high strings sometimes).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 17, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> BTW, if you're going to consider Gulfoss, you should also check out Voxengo's TEOTE. Both are good, and pretty much do the same thing, but TEOTE is easier to use in many ways (even tho it has more knobs than Gulfoss), and is more consistent than Gulfoss.


Even further apart with the latest Gullfoss with the Live vs Standard versions, oversampling, and updated algorithms. I didn’t really like TEOTE.

Another “goodizer”: Kush Omega TWK


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 17, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> FL Studio (all versions) actually has a one knob plugin called "Soundgoodizer" that does a great job.
> But, you have to buy the Daw to get it.
> You can get this, name your own price down to 10$. In simple mode, you can just choose a preset.
> 
> ...


Pretty useful, thanks!

So my next question is: is there a similar type of simple plugin that would "give a final polish" to smooth these a wee bit after using a "goodizer?"


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 17, 2021)

FL Studio is on sale right now. I don't think it is worth buying just for a soundgoodizer plugin though.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 18, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Pretty useful, thanks!
> 
> So my next question is: is there a similar type of simple plugin that would "give a final polish" to smooth these a wee bit after using a "goodizer?"


Gullfoss is probably the best final polish plugin out there.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh (Jun 18, 2021)

Just picked up the hardware version of this bad boy. Sounds great on woodwinds, brass… anything that is too hot or too cold. I think they have a 500 series of it too… otherwise Universal Audio has the plugin sometimes on sale for around $299.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 18, 2021)

My desert island (4 slider) plugin is Ozone Exciter by a mile. It has been for about a decade. It's like hot sauce... _I put that shit on everything_! 🔥🌶


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 19, 2021)

nordicguy said:


> You may have a look at this one made by Klevgrand.
> Luxe


Looks nice. I haven't heard of this one before!


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 19, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Just picked up the hardware version of this bad boy. Sounds great on woodwinds, brass… anything that is too hot or too cold. I think they have a 500 series of it too… otherwise Universal Audio has the plugin sometimes on sale for around $299.


So that's the hardware version of Fresh Air?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 19, 2021)

Sseltenrych said:


> So that's the hardware version of Fresh Air?!


One knob!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 19, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Requires a dongle? #NoThanks


This joke... Gold haha


----------



## CatComposer (Jun 20, 2021)

I appreciate all the excellent plugins suggested so far.
If anyone else uses ones that haven't been mentioned, please let us know.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2021)

doctoremmet’s tips - all fail the ONE KNOB criterium but let’s be fair here 

Waves Renaissance range (old but classic, made the sound of many hit)

Waves Vitamin Sonic Enhancer 

Softube Saturator Knob (free / excellent)

Melda MCharacter

Denise PerfectPlateXL (gorgeous plate reverb for vocals)


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 20, 2021)

I picked up the Waves CLA Bundle on this (seemingly endless) sale. I wasn't expecting much, but I realized after a while all of the initial cosmetic tweaks I was making to my sound design was just using the same pluginchain time and time again. So I picked these up to see if they would save me doing that every time and I was very happy with the results. You don't have much control but it does that first pass tidying up pretty well. More like tone shapers than mixing plugins but it gets you 'there' really quickly.

-DJ


----------



## Henu (Jun 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Waves Renaissance range (old but classic, made the sound of many hit)


A bit off-topic, but that's the best plugin collection Waves has ever done and totally worth it's price, especially with their current pricing system. The CLA compressors are ok, especially the 76. Still reaching that as my go-to more often than some others when I need that sound. 
Waves' biggest problem with the emulations in general is that they tend to overdo a lot of stuff to impress people, and in many cases the stuff goes a bit ovecookedly digital and too plastic instead of giving only "some" vibe.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Henu said:


> A bit off-topic, but that's the best plugin collection Waves has ever done and totally worth it's price, especially with their current pricing system. The CLA compressors are ok, especially the 76. Still reaching that as my go-to more often than some others when I need that sound.
> Waves' biggest problem with the emulations in general is that they tend to overdo a lot of stuff to impress people, and in many cases the stuff goes a bit ovecookedly digital and too plastic instead of giving only "some" vibe.


I couldn’t agree more. I have spent a lot on mixing stuff, and love my Melda complete bundle. But honestly... when push comes to shove? Gimme my stock Ableton stuff and Waves R and I’ll manage


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 20, 2021)

nordicguy said:


> You may have a look at this one made by Klevgrand.
> Luxe


Klevgrand has several good ones. Korvpressor is an idiot-simple compressor/fattener, and Brusfri is great for removing background noise from audio tracks.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 20, 2021)

My favorite all purpose lightweight limiter / “Maximizer” is JST Finality lite.

I don’t use it on the master (I tend to use Newfangled Elevate which is not a one knob) but I do use JST Finality Lite on any track that’s got “overs” or transients I want limited … it might be OCD in my part to prevent things going “in the red” — which some might argue isn’t always important in a float 32bit architecture, but I do it anyway.


----------



## TracksInTheBox (Jun 20, 2021)

I use Unharsh by Endeavor FX all the time. It definitely fits the bill. 

Unharsh


----------

